# Stiff-Legged Dead Lift or Dead Lift



## OMNIFEX (Aug 16, 2005)

Whats your preference for lower back?

I do Stiff-Legged Dead Lifts, but wondered if there are any perks choosing
one over the other for lower back.  

Thanks,


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 16, 2005)

Regular DL's for lower back.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 16, 2005)

I think Stiffs are more hammy friendly

But standards are the best for overall development and strength

JMO


----------



## Du (Aug 16, 2005)

I prefer stiff-legged... more emphasis on back.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 16, 2005)

I would think that SLDLs are better for hypertrophy because there is more of an emphasis on the negative portion of the lift.  Deadlifts, in theory, should be better for strength and explosive power because you don't have the stretch reflex helping the concentric portion of the motion.  Use both.  I periodicially switch out one for the other.


----------



## ChrisROCK (Aug 16, 2005)

SLDLs, if done correctly are to target the hams...


----------



## Du (Aug 16, 2005)

ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> SLDLs, if done correctly are to target the hams...


http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Hamstrings/BBStraightLegDeadlift.html

Erector spinae are synergests, though. IMO, you can get a good low back WO from these. Almost as good as GM's.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 16, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Hamstrings/BBStraightLegDeadlift.html
> 
> Erector spinae are synergests, though. IMO, you can get a good low back WO from these. Almost as good as GM's.


Most definately. I do SLDL for Hams AND back


----------



## Du (Aug 16, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Most definately. I do SLDL for Hams AND back


 Exactly.... you and I are runnin the same train of thought.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 16, 2005)

ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> SLDLs, if done correctly are to target the hams...



Eh, SLDLs if done correctly tear up your entire posterior chain.  However, a bit more emphasis is placed on the hamstrings relative to a standard deadlift.  However, that doesn't mean your glutes and erector spinae are sitting idle during the movement.


----------



## OMNIFEX (Aug 17, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Eh, SLDLs if done correctly tear up your entire posterior chain.  .



I agree. I always feel a knot in my lower back before completing my set.

It feels (On Me) its primary work is performed on the lowerback, with the secondary hitting the hamstrings.


Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 17, 2005)

I still don't understand why people still insist on looking at exercises (especially something like a deadlift which encompasses so many things) as "back" or "legs" or "hamstrings".  I just say look at it as a posterior chain exercise.  Train movements not body parts.

just my opinion.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I still don't understand why people still insist on looking at exercises (especially something like a deadlift which encompasses so many things) as "back" or "legs" or "hamstrings".  I just say look at it as a posterior chain exercise.  Train movements not body parts.
> 
> just my opinion.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 17, 2005)

I find GMs better for lower back, and yes they still hit my hams somewhat. I do them on leg day.

I used to do SLDL damn near every week.


----------



## Decker (Aug 17, 2005)

I've never done SLDL.  Regular DLs kick my ass well enough.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I still don't understand why people still insist on looking at exercises (especially something like a deadlift which encompasses so many things) as "back" or "legs" or "hamstrings".  I just say look at it as a posterior chain exercise.  Train movements not body parts.
> 
> just my opinion.



Yup.  It's because people are too tied into classic bodybuilding splits.


----------



## ChrisROCK (Aug 17, 2005)

Good to know!  thanks.


----------



## Sam40 (Aug 17, 2005)

Stiff leg dead lifts are primarily for the hamstrings. When doing SLD's you need to keep an absolutely straight back posture, and do not bend your back. This is to keep strain, off of the lower back.
You also cannot use anywhere near the weight you can with a standard dead lift, to do so is courting disaster.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 17, 2005)

You obviously haven't read this thread


----------



## ChrisROCK (Aug 17, 2005)

Lol


----------



## Sam40 (Aug 17, 2005)

I think so? I was trying to say that stiff leg deadlifts, are not meant to be a lower back exercise. They are for primarily the ham's, and secondarily the glutes.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 17, 2005)

It is a posterior chain exercise! Are you going to tell me now that squats are for quads?!?


----------



## Phred (Aug 17, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> It is a posterior chain exercise! Are you going to tell me now that squats are for quads?!?


Squats work you traps also, because mine are sore when I am done.


----------



## Sam40 (Aug 17, 2005)

Nope! squats are not just for quads, although that is one of the primary muscle worked. But stiff leg dead-lifts, are more of a posterior killer than anything else. Anyone with the slightest sign of back trouble, should not do them. In the beginning, it was never used as a full range exercise. You only lifted until your back was just above parallel to the floor, no higher. This minimizes the lower back involvement, and places the work where it is supposed to go (hams & glutes).


----------



## P-funk (Aug 17, 2005)

Sam40 said:
			
		

> Nope! squats are not just for quads, although that is one of the primary muscle worked. But stiff leg dead-lifts, are more of a posterior killer than anything else. Anyone with the slightest sign of back trouble, should not do them. In the beginning, it was never used as a full range exercise. You only lifted until your back was just above parallel to the floor, no higher. This minimizes the lower back involvement, and places the work where it is supposed to go (hams & glutes).




anytime you go into flexion of the spine like that no matter what the ROM (even above parallel) you will have to extend to get back to neutral.  Some people with weak backs need to do exercises like this to prevent back injury.


----------



## Sam40 (Aug 17, 2005)

Weak yes, but I have a son that has a crushed disk. Somebody had told him to do these, and it put him in the doctors office, and off his feet for 3 weeks.
People with a positive sign of back problems are completely different than a weak back person, that just has never used it.

I told him no!, but the person that told him to do them was a registered exercise therapist, so much for higher education.


----------



## da jock (Aug 17, 2005)

I do Sumo Deads with an EZ Curl Bar.....


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 17, 2005)

I do both because they're both excellent compound movements which emphasize their respected areas very well IMO.


----------

